# Furry Stereotypes?



## MissFleece (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi! I was just wondering what stereotypes for different species the community has. (I.E. Dogs are friendly, mice are shy etc.)


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxes are sluts and dragons are just vore fodder :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 12, 2014)

Skunks...well...everyone knows


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

Anything feral-idiots
Sparklethings-idiots
dragons-kool kidz
avians-dunno 
fictious species excluding sergals-self entitled idiots
sergals-cool as fuck people who deserve beers and money from everyone one they come across
canines-horny men
felines-horny men with female fursonas
scalies excluding dragons-kool kidz
hybrids-unimaginative idiots


That's about it in the world of Coffeecup. And if you take that seriously, you really are an idiot.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

Primates don't exist unless they are body building gorillas with 2 foot dicks. 
Lions are lion king fangirls.
Foxes are sluts 
Everyone else is a wolf


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 12, 2014)

Wolves are like the Chinese people of the furry world :V


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

B-but i hate the chinese...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 12, 2014)

And they are all incredibly tacky:
[video=youtube;yp1IhVh9-ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp1IhVh9-ik[/video]

(jk wulfies you're all very nice)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Relevant (lil nsfw)


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> And they are all incredibly tacky:
> [video=youtube;yp1IhVh9-ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp1IhVh9-ik[/video]
> 
> (jk wulfies you're all very nice)



Primates are just wannabe furs :V



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Relevant (lil nsfw)



Oh god, its true...


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 12, 2014)

Cats are...uppity I guess.


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Oct 12, 2014)

*crawls in corner* b-b-but I'm a wolph... it's different ;-;


----------



## Coffox (Oct 12, 2014)

Well
It is commonly depicted that Foxes are submissive.

Wolves alpha up only until something "ups" them.

Raccoons depicted in stealing

No horse is without a super long 3rd leg


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 12, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> And they are all incredibly tacky:
> [video=youtube;yp1IhVh9-ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp1IhVh9-ik[/video]
> 
> (jk wulfies you're all very nice)


I find it funny when people make Wolves seem "honerable" or noble when they are killing machines that would gladly eat your child.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I find it funny when people make Wolves seem "honerable" or noble when they are killing machines that would gladly eat your child.



Just means they're taking up the noble cause of solving the world population crisis when they eat peoples children V:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Just means they're taking up the noble cause of solving the world population crisis when they eat peoples children V:


While stabbing each-other in the back as soon as they think they are strong enough to be alpha. 
They are pretty much nature's Stock brokers. 
Highly valued horrible backstabbing opportunists that you should probably hate.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> While stabbing each-other in the back as soon as they think they are strong enough to be alpha.
> They are pretty much nature's Stock brokers.
> Highly valued horrible backstabbing opportunists that you should probably hate.



The alpha/omega thing is an outdated myth from the 70s. Wolves act more as a cohesive family unit with parents, grand parents, aunts, uncles, etc than strict strongest/weakest heirarchy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> The alpha/omega thing is an outdated myth from the 70s. Wolves act more as a cohesive family unit with parents, grand parents, aunts, uncles, etc than strict strongest/weakest heirarchy.


 Still eat your babies if you don't keep an eye on them.

General rule is: If it's a Carnivore, it's an asshole.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Human babies are gross anyway. They're welcome to em if you ask me V:


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 12, 2014)

Cats are sultry sluts.
Bunnies are submissive sluts.
Foxes are whorish sluts.
Wolves are dommy sluts.
Horses are size sluts.
...
...
Basically everyone is a slut. Get to yiffing. 


Oh, and hybrids/original species are special little snowflakes who no one likes.


----------



## Raormi (Oct 14, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Human babies are gross anyway. They're welcome to em if you ask me V:


Wow another with the same views as me


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 14, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> General rule is: If it's a Carnivore, it's not a pussy.




Fix'd.
And that whole "evil wulf" thing is bullshit, like Garth said they are in fact very family orientated, the whole mythos of them as evil demons trying to eat yo babies is what lead to them being wiped out of Japan, England, and Most of America.

And besides babies to other animals are exactly that to them, other animals, if any predators eat your young then its survival of the fittest, its only nature.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 14, 2014)

foxes are ssssuperb 
wolfs are bros
felines are lazy and awesome
sparkle dogs are overly dramatic and sensitive
dragons are nerdy
sergals are sarcastic


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 14, 2014)

Raccoons are robbers and garbage pickers

Mutts are hard wired to be happy and playful

Cats are sluts. If they aren't sluts they are businessmen.

Rodents would give horrible BJs

Birds would give horrible BJs and shit on cars.

Cybercanines are intellectually and technology superior to any and all species.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Cybercanines are intellectually and technology superior to any and all species.



Cybercanines have off buttons and electrical plugs


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 14, 2014)

Aaaand I'm making ref sheets this week


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I find it funny when people make Wolves seem "honerable" or noble when they are killing machines that would gladly eat your child.



Don't talk shit about the wolves they will eat you out of spite


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 14, 2014)

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept; otherkin
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM; gang bang prone.
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder; Makes Flat-backing a sport; gang-bang prone
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; Trying too hard to be wolves; often mistaken as sluts/ refuses to put out; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms; overcompensation complex (height) 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; gay; Introverted until ineberated; hyperactive.
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches/ Twilight fantards; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles; Ravers/rivetheads
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy
Jackals: Egyptards; Otherkin; new age flufftards


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers; see bears; Racist Asian stereotypes; Racist asians; Otaku/Weaboos; White guilt
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks; Cry babies; Drama mongerers.
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank
Jaguars/Leopards (Black, Melanistic): See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt; Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks; black supremacists; wannabe-black; trying to be badass but failing; trying to be brooding but failing.
Snow-leopards: Femboys/cuntboys; Into submissive behavior; Gay.

Eagles: Holier-than-thou attitudes; white guilt; AMURRRIKKKAN PRRIIIIIDDDEEE
Crows: Pot heads; usually chosen by rivetheads/Goths; White guilt
Ravens: See Crows; Terri-Bad poets; Otherkin; White guilt 
Hawks: White guilt
Vultures: Vorephilles; Into snuff; white guilt
Gryphons: Self-absorbed; Arrogant; Drama-mongerers; Unfunny; Otherkin
Woodpeckers: Penetration fetishes; special snowflakes; unfunny

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts; femboys; skanks
Red Pandas: See Lemurs; Gang-bang prone
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 
Gorillas: Macrophilles; Into BDSM; muscle fetish
Sloth: Deadbeat; shut-in; hypersomniac; antisocial; special snowflake.

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 
Archeopteryx: snowflakes; prideful; hipsters, wannabe-smartasses; Inexpressive
Monitor lizards/Komodo Dragons: Using rage to be edgy; Vorephilles; into slime
Iguana: Lazy; Self-absorbed; Special snowflakes; vegan.
Geko: Hyperactive; asswipes; introverts; Voyeur perverts; into slime/muck.
Raptors: Mentally unstable; otherkin; assholes. 
Lizard(Average): Introverts; picky about their porn; self-absorbed; special snowflake syndrome
Gila Monster: Often chosen by happy core wanna be ravers; Often chosen by Goths; Vorephilles; aggressive intoverts; Self absorbed. 
Axolotl: introverts; Gender-queer; Special snowflakes.


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes
Llamas: Drama mongering attention whores; Into Oral sex; lack of Oral hygiene; Self-absorbed.
Goats: Hipsters/Scene kids; Self absorbed; tree hugging vegans.


Hedgehogs: Sonic recolors.
Echidnas: Sonic recolors
Mice: Redwall fantards; Hyperactive intoverts; Vegans
Rats: See mice; Warhammer fantards; Mad doctor complexes; OCD/Very clean and sterile; Introverts
Meerkats: Extroverted; hyperactive; erratic mutlitaskers; Femboys; gang-bang prone; vegans; Napoleon complex; socially inept; tactless.

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some other behavioral diabilites; Socially akward; tactless behaviors; fetish mongerers
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward 

Dolphins: Extroverted; socially inept; Otherkin; Holier-than-thou; Attention seeking assholes; Zoophiles;balloon/rubber fetish.
Whales: Fat; macrophilles; Vegans; hippies; Balloon/rubber fetish; Vore.
Sharks: Using rage to be edgy and cool; Vorephilles; into snuff; muscle fetishist; Gay.
Octopus: Hentai tentacle fetish; weaboos/Japanophiles
Squid: See octopus; Vorephilles
Fish (general); Intoverted; gang-bang prone; Vorephilles; Special snowflakes, flufftards.


Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene. 
Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters
Crux: Often chosen by Deadmau5/Dubstep fantards; Often chosen by Hottopic fantards and often wears shitty Tripp pants; Special snowfalke syndrome; faux gawths/ravers; unfunny; SL addicts and often can be found in the "Red light" district of SL. 
Sparkledogs: Tweentards; special snowflakes, emos/scene-core


Spiders: Often chosen by Goths; into vore; into snuff; White Guilt; Potential scammers
Praying Mantis: White guilt; Weaboos; Commies; into vore; Narutards
Moths: [citation needed]
Roaches: Vermin; Often chosen by grungeheads/Goths; Power hungry; Napoleon complex. 
Bees: Using raeg to be edgy; [citation needed]
Wasps: See bees; [citation needed]

Plants: Don't exist
Fungi: Smug asswipes; often caught brown-nosing the staff of an establishment; heavy booze drinkers; potheads; unfunny trolls. :V


Xenomorphs: Into Vore; Into transformation snuff; Into unbirthing; Attention-seeking Sociopaths; into rape fantasy. 
Sergals: So strange and deviant that an explanation's not needed.

You are welcome.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 14, 2014)

Haha that's a great list, some patterns I've certainly noticed on there. 



> Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 14, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Haha that's a great list, some patterns I've certainly noticed on there.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]




All furfags are socially awkward deviant racist assholes. :V


----------



## TheWolfGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

not me. im a lone wolf. literally. i dont talk to people that i dont know. i only let friends and some familty into my social circle cuz i hate drama.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 5, 2014)

ppl with mice fursonas into vore and dragons r gay


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> You are welcome.



Well _excuse me._ You forgot "Hellhounds"; lame supernatural enthusiasts; fake emo dark attitudes; faux-devil worshipers. See: Hybrid between Sheep/Goat and Canine/whatever. 

Oh, and you forgot sheep. I suppose goats come close to covering it, but I'm still disappointed in you.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Nov 6, 2014)

You forgot Chimeras too, and a variety of other obscure animals, like African and Asian ones.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 10, 2014)

In conclusion (as if) from everyone's posts. The stereotypes are:

Fox are freaky sluts that are into every fetish imaginable. If you want to be popufur, being a fox is required. In fact you probably a fox reading this.
Wolves are sluts that pretend they have pride and honor but in the end they eat babies. For additional info please see Fox
Cats are sluts with major ego issues but are too lazy to move
Dragons are nerdy insecure sluts that want to vore you. They are very simular to this (might not be SFW) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBuggMdUbog


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Nov 10, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> White guilt



http://youtu.be/OHVjs4aobqs?t=7s


----------



## Renarde (Nov 10, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Fox are freaky sluts that are into every fetish imaginable.



I *want* to refute it... but, like...


----------



## Sylver (Nov 10, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> <huge ass list>



Let's play a game :3

 We each take turns reading off one line and if the words "White guilt" are in there you take a shot of vodka or something =P

http://prntscr.com/5541rk


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 10, 2014)

> We each take turns reading off one line and if the words "White guilt" are in there you take a shot of vodka or something =P


we would all die of alcohol poisoning...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's a stereotype. 

Furries are selfcentered as fuck. 

Take for instance, the constant furry polls that pop up year to year. And the fact that on NUMEROUS occasions someone has popped up to say that _they're doing a goddamned acedemic project on some furry shit or another.  _ We get lots of meta-threads on the state of the fandom. I don't mean "Hey foxes are awesome" that's just general fandom stuff. I mean things like "acceptance of Furries" or "something something Furries in the media". I remember when threads about 'the fandom needing to RISE UP' seemed to be thing. And the fucking fact that we have a stickied thread addressing the issue of _coming out to parents as Furry_ is fucking insane. 

It seems like a good chunk of Furries are less worried about being a fan of anthro-shit and more concerned bout the Fandom itself. Compare it to Anime-fannerds. Generally they're talking about anime, art comics, etc. Furries do this too about art and comics and what not, but Anime-gooks don't get their panties in a wad about the state of their fandom. They don't get twisted over making it more acceptable. They don't come out to their families as animetards. 

But Furries. 

Fuckin Furries man. 

We're some egotistical motherfuckers.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

Furries just want to be special V: but never realize that they're already special.... just in the short bus kind of way.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 10, 2014)

> We're some egotistical motherfuckers.


Maybe that's a prerequisite to being a furry.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 10, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Pandas: *Chubby chasers*; see bears(*Fat*); Racist Asian stereotypes; Racist asians; Otaku/Weaboos; White guilt.



2/8

Good but but not good enough


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't see anything regarding foxcoons...

Discuss :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 10, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I didn't see anything regarding foxcoons...
> 
> Discuss :V



It has already been pointed out by Ozriel



Ozriel said:


> Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 10, 2014)

bears in general are creepy perverts of some sort, especially pandas


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Nov 10, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> It has already been pointed out by Ozriel



But I'm not just a hybrid! I'm too special and unique to only be a "hybrid". :V


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow I'm a giant fucking whore a didn't even know it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 11, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> bears in general are creepy perverts of some sort, especially pandas



I am! Thank you for pointing the obvious!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 11, 2014)

> Lizard(Average): Introverts; picky about their porn; self-absorbed; special snowflake syndrome



Hey, 3 out of 4. Not bad.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Hey, 3 out of 4. Not bad.


Damn you, you bastard. You've got me trying to figure out which is the one that doesn't apply to you.


----------



## CerusSerenade (Nov 17, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Anything feral-idiots
> Sparklethings-idiots
> dragons-kool kidz
> avians-dunno
> ...



The funny thing here is that sergals are hybrids, which technically makes you an unimaginative idiot by your own words.
If you take this seriously you're also an idiot.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 17, 2014)

Wh...what about Porcupines? ;:V


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 17, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> Wh...what about Porcupines? ;:V



Not on the list = special snowflake
Hope that clears things up


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 17, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Not on the list = special snowflake
> Hope that clears things up



Flippin' awesome.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 18, 2014)

According to that list I am an idiot special snowflake. Though I'm not a sparkle-thing. 
Actually, a sparkly/glittery bonobo wouldn't be all that bad...


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Not a stereotype by other people, but almost every single other mouse/rat I've seen is really nerdy and kind of awkward.  (Not like that's not the entire rest of the furry fandom, a-hyuk)

I fit both of those. Poop. But that's the easiest stereotype ever to fill.

I also notice that many mice/rats are quite lackluster artists. I wonder why. I mean my art skills could use a fuckton of polishing too but I don't draw as a hobby, so...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2014)

I see very few mice around, which is unfortunate.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 8, 2014)

I drew myself up a dragon-mouse hybrid a long time ago to use as a sona. It didn't really stick, though.
I'm nerdy and introverted, but not in a "oh no I'm so shy and cute" sort of way. More like "get out of my way you are literally the scum of the earth".


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

End the glorification and cute-ifying of social awkwardness 2k15, grab your torches and pitchforks.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 8, 2014)

Cute social awkwards in sitcoms are never even awkward.
Beeitch you don't know awkward hang out with me for a few hours.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

I've seen plenty of mice on fa~ but the people who use them always seem to be vore fetishists.



Bonobosoph said:


> Beeitch you don't know awkward hang out with me for a few hours.



Please don't be throwing poo at me Ms. Monkey. :[ I don't want that kind of awkward.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 8, 2014)

More awkward than that I'm afraid. Throwing poo, licking windows, waving my arse at passers by the list goes on.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I see very few mice around, which is unfortunate.


They keep getting eaten!


----------



## Fermata (Dec 9, 2014)

Stupid mice, horniness is supposed to continue your species, not get you digested. What a backwards leap in evolution. :B


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

All furries are gay and have sex with stuffed animals.

Also dammit Oz, vampire bats aren't the only species of bat you twit! I'm a fruit bat and crave mangos, and cock. So HAH


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> All furries are gay and have sex with stuffed animals.
> 
> Also dammit Oz, vampire bats aren't the only species of bat you twit! I'm a fruit bat and crave mangos, and cock. So HAH



That means you are a flying fox. Enjoy your STDs, you dirty whore.
(perhaps it's time for a Furry stereotype thread 2.0?)


----------



## IAN (Dec 21, 2014)

This is not too much of a necro is it? o.o


Raccoons I have  now found are the ones with the wackyiest fetishes. They're the ones  into the inflation, rubber, latex, extreme-diaperfur (beyond just  wearing and usage), transformation into any of the previously mentioned,  and any other strange fetish you never heard of until you met a raccoon  furry.

Huskies are like, always babyfurs for some reason. I  think can name like one who isn't. Almost the same with skunks but not  quite as drastic as it is with huskies.

Care-Bear furs I have always found painfully creepy, annoying, or both. I can name maybe one that's an exception. 

Obsessed-level Pokefurs aren't usually very creepy but can seemingly never improve in artistic talent and carry the highest autism levels of them all. Probably more than Sonic ones but they're quieter and more shut-in.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 23, 2014)

IAN said:


> Raccoons I have now found are the ones with the wackyiest fetishes. They're the ones into the inflation, rubber, latex, extreme-diaperfur (beyond just wearing and usage), transformation into any of the previously mentioned, and any other strange fetish you never heard of until you met a raccoon furry.
> 
> Huskies are like, always babyfurs for some reason. I think can name like one who isn't. Almost the same with skunks but not quite as drastic as it is with huskies.
> 
> ...


Care-Bear furs exist? And I thought that one comic with the scat & vomit fetish with Tails, Cream and the twins was the worst it could get.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> Care-Bear furs exist? And I thought that one comic with the scat & vomit fetish with Tails, Cream and the twins was the worst it could get.


THAT'S A THING???? D:
I shouldn't be surprised but my NIGHTMARES consist of people vomiting. How the fuck can someone fetishise that. Aaarrrrgghhh.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 23, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> THAT'S A THING???? D:
> I shouldn't be surprised but my NIGHTMARES consist of people vomiting. How the fuck can someone fetishise that. Aaarrrrgghhh.



(Spoiler necessary for innocence protection)



Spoiler



Tails anally rapes two babies as their mother licks the shit out of their diapers. Enjoy!


----------



## Abjorn (Dec 23, 2014)

You know, after reading most of these (especially that long list of Ozriel's) I now understand why I spent so long trying to figure out what I was. Kinda painful to realize that, despite not wanting to admit it, a lot of those are for the most part true. We some f***ed up people.


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2014)

Regardless of species, I've often heard that by and large, furries are bi, and large.

And it does seem somewhat true, particularly the large part, but maybe that's just being in America, where we have have a lot of plus-size people. But I think this is starting to change.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a fox - I'm neither wantonly hypersexual nor blithely submissive.  So I guess I don't fit the fox stereotype :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> All furries are gay and have sex with stuffed animals.
> 
> Also dammit Oz, vampire bats aren't the only species of bat you twit! I'm a fruit bat and crave mangos, and cock. So HAH



Mr flying fox lika da cock.




Simo said:


> Regardless of species, I've often heard that by and large, furries are bi, and large.
> 
> And it does seem somewhat true, particularly the large part, but maybe  that's just being in America, where we have have a lot of plus-size  people. But I think this is starting to change.



I've only met one fat english furry. The rest were slim.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Mr flying fox lika da cock.


Of course, a large part of his diet is fruits.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

But you're not meant to eat anything that has a milky sap.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well...from what I've gathered from other sites i'm *supposedly* a subby bitch that loves the D.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> (Spoiler necessary for innocence protection)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for enlightening me, I don't know where I'd be without that knowledge. :V


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Thankyou so much for enlightening me, I don't know where I'd be without that knowledge. :V


You're welcome, my friend. I kind of expected more of a twisted response from the thread, so I'm pleasantly surprised. I really like this forum already.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 24, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> You know, after reading most of these (especially that long list of Ozriel's) I now understand why I spent so long trying to figure out what I was. Kinda painful to realize that, despite not wanting to admit it, a lot of those are for the most part true. We some f***ed up people.



Crassness and jokes aside, take stereotypes with a grain of salt.



Fermata said:


> Stupid mice, horniness is supposed to continue your species, not get you digested. What a backwards leap in evolution. :B



I've seen images of mice in pornography as fetish material...in the sense of crawling into some fur's anus/vagina with gross yellow fluids leaking from it.
Which is also a sign of infection. :V


----------



## IAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> Care-Bear furs exist? And I thought that one  comic with the scat & vomit fetish with Tails, Cream and the twins  was the worst it could get.


 Unfortunately, yes they exist. They're almost always  babyfurs which is why I have so much exposure to them, and while there are select few who are tolerable most give the worst vibes you'll ever receive.

I know the exact comic you're referring to sadly, that  goes with pokefurs being marginally more tolerable because they're  quieter than Sonictards. But their content is still more overall cringeworthy. Mostly because they have even less the artistic capability (i'm talking MS paint-esq material).


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Why are we meant to care if someone's fursona is a care bear?


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why are we meant to care if someone's fursona is a care bear?


We don't care, we just laugh and acknowledge that we have a less taboo fursona than someone else. It's like a cringe thread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Fursonas are for dawks anyway.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Fursonas are for dawks anyway.


*Cue sparkledogs*


----------



## IAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why are we meant to care if someone's fursona is a care bear?



It's less of the fursona itself and more of the person behind the fursona and their antics. In addition to having a Carebear fursona. They're creeps for the most part.


----------



## SolDirix (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm usually wise enough not to stereotype, but I always thought that Red Pandas usually picked a red panda as an alternative to a fox, just to try to be original, and that they love to seek attention.


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 25, 2014)

This is a bit funny, but in Elder Scrolls Online, I am in a Khajiit based guild and during one conversation someone mentioned that a lot of furs were gay or bi, but kind of wrote it off as something mostly untrue because that just sounded silly. Then after a very brief period we actually realized that about 86% of the males that played Khajiit/Argonians were gay in the guild. Oddly enough, all the khajiit women were straight besides the leaders. I still think it has something to do with poor sample size, but it is still funny.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 25, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> Then after a very brief period we actually realized that about 86% of the males that played Khajiit/Argonians were gay in the guild.


86%?
I swear by all things floofy that only 85% of Argonians/Khajiit are gay. Re-check your statistics because mine varies.


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 25, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> 86%?
> I swear by all things floofy that only 85% of Argonians/Khajiit are gay. Re-check your statistics because mine varies.



No, I hate math, it is evil! (I honestly do not even think I did the math correctly.) Also I decided to check my other guild, which is Argonian based and ask them as well...for science. Turns out the same is true for them as well. Now I am beginning to think the stereotype may hold some water.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 25, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> No, I hate math, it is evil! (I honestly do not even think I did the math correctly.) Also I decided to check my other guild, which is Argonian based and ask them as well...for science. Turns out the same is true for them as well. Now I am beginning to think the stereotype may hold some water.


I think either your small sample size or another factor skewed your results. The scientific polls I've see put straight as the most common sexuality among furries, bisexual is a very close second, and gay being least common but still significany larger that in the general population.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 12, 2016)

Im a Demi-sexual Fur


----------



## LadyALT69 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a bunny and I'm not into diapers/baby fetish

I believe bunnies are horny and always eat good junk food


----------

